# Moving photos between Collections - LR Mobile



## flashpixx (Sep 4, 2016)

Apologies I'm having an old person moment....

Until now I've adding nearly all photos to one collection. I'm now sorting and creating new collections that better describe the photos.

I know I've done it before, But I can't for the life of me remember how to move photos from the original collection to a new one.


----------



## Robert Reiser (Sep 4, 2016)

The answer below is obviously correct. I missed the reference to LR Mobile.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 4, 2016)

You ask about LrMobile, so go into a collection and tap the "..." icon in the top right corner. Choose one of the options to copy or move, then select the images, use the ">" icon in the top right, and then choose the target collection.


----------



## flashpixx (Sep 4, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> You ask about LrMobile, so go into a collection and tap the "..." icon in the top right corner. Choose one of the options to copy or move, then select the images, use the ">" icon in the top right, and then choose the target collection.


thanks so much John


----------

